# Blackout Dates Mostly Removed for Upgrade Cards?



## Anderson (Jan 7, 2020)

I was checking the dates for upgrade card usability for dates over the next few weeks to make sure I wouldn't run afoul of something over MLK Day weekend (I didn't think I would, but stranger things have happened). As far as I can tell, the only blackout dates still applicable in 2020 are over Thanksgiving weekend.

Note that the 2-for-1s are still subject to the usual volley of them, but I found it quite interesting that the upgrade cards can now be used effectively "whenever".


----------



## neroden (Feb 1, 2020)

Interesting. They still have not addressed the essential unusability of upgrade cards outside the NEC due to business class being consistently sold out. This probably makes no difference because on the former blackout dates... Business class will be sold out before you can use the upgrade coupons.


----------



## Bex (Feb 5, 2020)

Sadly, I discovered this week that upgrades are no longer good on "promotional" fares, that is, the fares they have during sale periods. I know it's a recent change because I used one last Friday but this week I no longer could. I tried via the app, the website, and then by calling in. The agent checked with a supervisor and told me they aren't usable on promotional fares. Most of the fares I buy are during the promotions so this is bad news for me.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 5, 2020)

Bex said:


> Sadly, I discovered this week that upgrades are no longer good on "promotional" fares, that is, the fares they have during sale periods. I know it's a recent change because I used one last Friday but this week I no longer could. I tried via the app, the website, and then by calling in. The agent checked with a supervisor and told me they aren't usable on promotional fares. Most of the fares I buy are during the promotions so this is bad news for me.



That is interesting because I was advised exactly the opposite, in writing, by Amtrak a few months back.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 5, 2020)

Quoting the email verbatim (save PII):

Mr. [Anderson],

I am writing to follow up on your call several weeks ago regarding your experience trying to use an upgrade coupon on your Acela reservation. From my review, it was clear that the restriction on upgrades wasn’t adequately communicated during the purchase process. As a result, we are removing the no-upgrade restriction on our saver fares so that this does not happen again.

I sincerely apologize for the hassle you experienced and wanted to thank you for your continued loyalty to Amtrak. I would be happy to provide you another upgrade coupon or 2,500 points as apology for this issue. Please let me know which option would work better for you.

Thank you,
[Amtrak Employee Email Signature]

Email was sent on 11/08/19


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Feb 5, 2020)

Anderson said:


> Quoting the email verbatim (save PII):
> 
> Mr. [Anderson],
> 
> ...



I think s/he’s referring to things like the BOGO sales and the other promotions, not the usual saver fare.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 5, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I think s/he’s referring to things like the BOGO sales and the other promotions, not the usual saver fare.


That is entirely fair, but my incident also involved a promo fare. The fundamental problem is that Amtrak will often list those fares, in effect, under "Saver" on the website (making a real hash of the "fine print" situation) and it isn't always obvious that you've tagged into a restricted fare at first glance. NB that the Saver fares do _not_ indicate that they cannot be upgraded, at least on the website, and there's no mention of anything being _disallowed_ in this resp

Bottom line: If Amtrak is going to do this, they need to add a "Promo Fare" column as well so you know what you're getting. Otherwise, it's a "gotcha" situation.


----------



## Bex (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes, right, not a Saver but a sale fare/promotion. Saver fares still allow coupons, as far as I've seen.



Anderson said:


> The fundamental problem is that Amtrak will often list those fares, in effect, under "Saver" on the website (making a real hash of the "fine print" situation) and it isn't always obvious that you've tagged into a restricted fare at first glance.


This is an excellent point and one I had not thought of. You are correct that if I had been unaware there was a sale and just got on the website and searched for a certain trip, the sale fare would appear in the Saver box and I'd have no idea my coupon would be denied. Amtrak really should sort that out.


----------



## Anderson (Feb 7, 2020)

Bex said:


> Yes, right, not a Saver but a sale fare/promotion. Saver fares still allow coupons, as far as I've seen.
> 
> This is an excellent point and one I had not thought of. You are correct that if I had been unaware there was a sale and just got on the website and searched for a certain trip, the sale fare would appear in the Saver box and I'd have no idea my coupon would be denied. Amtrak really should sort that out.


This is actually why I got "house trained" _away from_ advance ticket purchases years ago (before Amtrak broke out Saver fares): They would have apparently-restricted advance purchase special fares (StupidSeats comes to mind) which I didn't think could be upgraded, and there was no way to tell what fare was showing up (you had a coach fare or a BC fare, nothing more). So I would just...well, not book until the validity on said fares went away.


----------

